# Configuring an SKS into a Scout Rifle



## Ex-Dragoon (15 Sep 2014)

Any thoughts on what sort of after market accessories I should get to make my Russian SKS into a Scout Rifle?


----------



## Lightguns (15 Sep 2014)

Yup

- BC Tactical has the rail that fits on the rear sight fitting.
- FN C1 flash hider has the same screw thread (gives you the option to use an FN FAL bayonet).
- TAPCO makes a wood composite stock which lengthen the LOP.
- Stick with the original mag (at least until mag pinning is repealed)
- Put in a recoil buffer, trigger spring kit, and firing pin spring kit.
- Choose the type of scope you prefer (I went with Tech Sights 200 Peep sight system)

If you choose the tech sights you will have to cut a space for them in any after market stock you buy.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Sep 2014)

Would that stock allow me to keep the bayonet?


----------



## wwarlockk (24 Jan 2015)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Would that stock allow me to keep the bayonet?



A bit late to respond, but Tapco does make a stock that has a cutout for the bayonet.


----------

